# 331 Bridge in Freeport



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Been catching great limits of Trout and reds along with a few black drum from the pull offs on the side of the bridge. Been Fishing live 3 to 6 inch mullet on the bottom and catching Reds and Trout Caught 5 over 20in this past saturday morning on Live mullet and filled the rest of my limit with gulp shrimp on a 1/4 ounce jig head. Not mentioning many details just ask for them and I will let you know.


----------



## Alberta Kayakman (Jan 22, 2013)

*331 bridge update?*

I am going to be in the area from Feb 16 to 24. We are staying in Santa Rosa Beach which I think is close to the 331 bridge. Any tips or advice on rigs would be appreciated. I recently retired from teaching junior high for 31 years so I can finally get away in the winter. Feel free to pm me. Thanks

Tim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

2 minutes from my fish camp...looks like when hunting is over, gotta get moving....


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

The Little Bridge At The North End Heading to Freeport Is A Great Area Me & DAD used To Go All The Time when I went Up to King Lake To Visit


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep I fished the small bridge months agos and we picked up a nice freshwater bass on the east side and a speckled trout and black drum on the other side of the bridge all on artificals from shore.Ive seen bait busting and birds diving there when driving by on several occassions as well.


----------



## Alberta Kayakman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Thanks Guys!*

I'm heading down tomorrow for the week and I have enjoyed searching the forum and doing my research. Sorry I have not been able to contribute much but I will try to post up a report at the end of my trip. I am planning to rent a kayak and hit the beach and bayous. My goal is a bull red or large drum but I will take whatever. Thanks to Fishwalton for the pm's and I will definatly visit Copelands. For some reason I can't access the pm functions to reply directly.

Any body on the forum heading to Alberta feel free to contact me.

Tim


----------

